# Blacula, Count Floyd models?



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I'd like to see kits of Blacula and Count Floyd from SCTV. They could be done as parodies of Aurora's Dracula kit.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Please pardon my ignorance- what's a Count Floyd?

Chris.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

*The Andy Griffith Show: Episode 36 : "Fangs for the Memories" : While visiting his cousin in neighboring Transylvania County, Floyd The Barber suffers a bump to the head. When he awakens, he returns to Mayberry convinced that he is the reincarnation of Count Dracula. 

**Pictured below: Floyd has just nicked Andy Taylor's neck with his straight razor. Unable to resist the sight of blood, he hungrily licks the razor while Andy is distracted. Actor Gary Oldman later lifted this scene directly in Bram Stoker's Dracula.*


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

_"AaarrrroooooooooooH!!! OooH, Scary!"_

- GJS


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Okay that explains a bust I saw on Jimmy Flintstone's table at Wonderfest. It looked like the bw photo


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Count Floyd was an SCTV parody of horror movie hosts. He would hype a movie as scary, it would turn out to be a dull art movie of two women talking, then Floyd would complain why they don't send him scary movies.
In 3D House of Representatives, Count Floyd would lie it was scary to see that bill almost get passed.

You can see Count Floyd skits on youtube.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Zorro and BatToys, most appreciated.:thumbsup: 

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Chris if you get a chance to watch Count Floyd (Second City TV) check out when they're showing a 3D movie...hilarious.(total schlock overplay to the camera) That would be a great model Count Floyd scaring Johnny LaRue (John Candy)
Mcdee


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

speaking of parody vampires, didn't Morgan Freeman play a vampire on a skit on the kids' show, Electric Company?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mcdee, I think they've banned good shows in Australia! Do you know if it's available on DVD? I'd love to watch some of these types of shows, but I doubt I'll get the chance. I'm still trying to find the Groovie Goolies DVD that supposedly came out last year.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Do you have YouTube if you do, search Second City TV Count Floyd it's a total parody of what I grew up loving...it seemed funnier in the 70's but then again we weren't just smoking cigarettes:freak::freak:
Mcdee
Not sure if its' on DVD but it probably is...anyone know?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Every time I try to watch YouTube, the computer freezes about 10 seconds into it. I don't even try anymore. There's so much stuff I'd like to find there but, until I can afford to do something with this infernal machine, there's nothing I can do about it. 

Chris.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Ravenauthor said:


> speaking of parody vampires, didn't Morgan Freeman play a vampire on a skit on the kids' show, Electric Company?


Yep, he was the "Vegetable Vampire".

Blackula and one of the lady vamps from the movie would be a good kit. 

I'd get a Count Floyd if they also made a kit of John Candy from "Dr. Tongue's House of Cats" in 3D.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Dr. Pretorius said:


> I'd get a Count Floyd if they also made a kit of John Candy from "Dr. Tongue's House of Cats" in 3D.


That's where he transformed women into cats. 
There was also "Evil House of Pancakes."

They also took an actual entire half hour Cisco Kid episode and re-dubbed it. Martin Short dubbed Pancho's lines with a, uh, unmasculine tone. A short cowboy who looked like Alan Ladd had to keep denying to townfolks he was the Alan Ladd. It was very very funny.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

I remember the Cisco Kid episode! That was hilarious!

There were too many great skits and characters on that show to count!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Q0WI_g3Qstg

- GJS


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

This is really scarey lol check it out

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5y-P5kKfbZM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I managed to watch some Count Floyd last night. Man, it's funny. In a weird way, I mean. Which is cool, 'cos I'm weird too. Thanks Mcdee.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah these shows were designed to be so bad that they were good a total parody of the 3D and B horror movies, pure schlock that I always found hilarious ...of course I'm easily amused:freak:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Join the club!!. I loved the one with Lucille Ball, and the werewolf one was excellent!!

Chris.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Don't forget Dr. Tongue's 3D house of stewardesses! Man, SCTV had some funny stuff!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Man, I didn't see that one!!! I've gotta go have a look for it!

Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool!! Hey, I've got a suggestion- how about a Count Floyd model?

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd buy Count Floyd in a heartbeat, complete with 3-D glasses
Mcdee


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

One of my last Count Floyd memories was in about '84. I saw Rush over in Ft Lauderdale, and on the screen behind them they played a Count Floyd video. Too funny.

Oh, and even if I do love Joe Flaherty's work, I don't see a kit coming....


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Awww Frank!! You disappoint me! I reckon you'd sell dozens!!!!!!!!! Possibly evn hundreds.......


Chris.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Awww Frank!! You disappoint me! I reckon you'd sell dozens!!!!!!!!! Possibly evn hundreds.......
> 
> 
> Chris.


There's always resin.... Hmmm....


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Count Floyd in Resin...yes..but Scary 3-D Resin...aaroooooooooooh
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

What about a William Marshall Blacula kit?It was only done once in resin but only in a bust no one ever did a full figure kit of him so how about one in styrene?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

man i miss SCTV ! 
maybe resin heads of Count Floyd or Blacula . 
hb


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

If Count Floyd and Blacula got in a fight, who would win?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't know,...but would you like some more..........pancakes ~...
Mcdee

PS ...my money is on Count Floyd (his frustration level has to have peaked by now)


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I'd buy a Blacula kit if I could be guaranteed of a King of Cartoons conversion kit.



















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvcDQz7Ajdo


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I like to see Blacula turn into a kit bad!!!!!!!


----------

